# Tactical Solutions pac lite bargain



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey ruger fans, On rimfirecentral in the classified ads there is a very nice, new looking 6" black and black fluted pac lite barrel. The guy is only asking $150. I figured one of the good folks here might be interested. Check it out.:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm sending mt TrailLite (Buckmark) barrel back... We'll see how the CS works out.

With a Red-Dot mounted on top, I had to max the windage adjustment to the left, to get the scope to hit POI. With a higher power scope mounted, I couldn't get it centered.

Looking down on the top of the barrel, the front scope-base mounting screw hole (on the top of the barrel) is drilled a tiny bit off-center.

With the 1-power magnification of the Red-Dot, no big problem.
With the 2-7-power magnification of my new scope... WAY off. 

I'll let you know.

PS... Those barrels are $180 new??? I'd offer him $90 used.

Jeff


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your troubles. The prices for the buckmarks and the rugers are very different.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I should have bought a buckmark:mrgreen: Let us know how it goes with their cs. I was considering buying one of their uppers in the future. I'm a little leary now.


----------

